# What type of cat is he?



## kittiekat (Jan 15, 2006)

I know if there is no papers there is really no way of telling. but can someone tell me what they think about my cat?
and is he considered a short hair or med hair?
Thanks!

this is my cat Corona


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

He's a Brown Ticked Tabby and White DSH (Domestic Shorthair..ie. a cat of no particular breed)...very gorgeous.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

/Sol, moderator


----------

